# Pullin the Trigger



## Griff (Jul 29, 2006)

Let me be the first to wish you good luck.

griff


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 29, 2006)

Good luck to you Mike :!:


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

You've got the cooker... now if the BBQ Gods are with you... [-o<


----------



## WalterSC (Jul 29, 2006)

Big Mike said:
			
		

> Well, I have decided to pull the trigger.  The Big Mike's BBQ competition team is now officially formed.  I am cooking in my first competition next month in Manchester, TN.
> 
> Is anyone here gonna be at this contest.
> 
> ...





Good luck Mike!!!!


----------



## Jack W. (Jul 29, 2006)

Best  of luck Mike.  Enjoy the ride.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 29, 2006)

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## Finney (Jul 29, 2006)

Sounds good.
Jack and I wished we would have cooked three briskets at Bone hall.
You might want to do three butts.
But your amounts are right if everything goes well.


----------



## DaleP (Aug 1, 2006)

Hey Mike, you are going to have a ball. As for sauce, I tried "none" once and failed terribly. When you find out what the judges want, please let me know. I thought Pork would be an easy turn in but that is where my team have had problems. I concentrated on brisket so much and we figured pp would be just fine, and it killed us in our last comp. I have cooked so much bbq recently that Im feeling like Woodman. Sick of it. I never thought I would say that.  Bring on some Italian!


----------



## cflatt (Aug 3, 2006)

Sounds like youre ready to go. Good luck and a dont even think about speeding through there...TNDOT training area and the local police love out of state plates.


----------

